# rehoming a thanatus vulgaris spider



## goosey (Mar 4, 2009)

I appear to have one of these little b*ggers in my cricket tub which ive read is quite common - im terrfied of spiders and as it is not native to the UK i was wondering if anyone would like to take the little fella on as id rather it be kept than be left to die in a cricket tub. id happily post him/her in the cricket tub to anyone who would like it - pm me if you can help. cheers


----------



## NikDan (Aug 31, 2013)

You could always release the little fella into your shed or garden


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Just feed it in the tub and it will be happy for a while. Good opportunity to get over that phobia.

Juries out on being native to the UK. It might have been here and not noticed for some time, and not necessarily due to the pet industry. 

Anyway, "native" is just a matter of drawing a line in the sand. 99.99% of our fauna isn't native if you decide pre-glaciation is the benchmark! :lol2:


----------



## Curious jay (Jan 31, 2012)

You'll be pretty hard pressed to kill these things, I've found the odd adult alive in old cricket tubs I haven't cleared out a while after purchase. Pretty ravenous feeders.

As said keep it in the tub and throw an occasional prey item in, they're fairly fast for those unused to caring for spiders but they're very reluctant to bite.


----------



## tnevans (Nov 6, 2014)

I also have a female one who is guarding her clutch of eggs what do I do with her??!
Can I feed her to my chameleon? Can I let her go outside? ! It's pretty cold out there?!


----------

